# How big will he get?!(kitten)



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

He is now 4 and a half months old, and he is the size of a (normal sized) adult cat already, will he keep growing?!!?
not sure what he is ... mum was a tortoise shell... by the looks ofall the litter though, the male, must of been somthing , with a 'long' face.


----------



## fly999 (Aug 14, 2007)

definately not a cat expert but i'd say that if hes adult size at 4 and a half month then he'll probably be quite a big fella. Then again, you can never tell. My two are half siamese, half cat from down the road, and one is massive and the other is really slender and fairly small.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe ok, i was thinkign maybe siamese.. he has such a long pretty face,


http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc71/freekygeeky/zingiinbag.jpg?t=1191238910


----------



## fly999 (Aug 14, 2007)

he's awesome! I can see wot u mean about the long face! gorgeous. just out of interest, how vocal is he? Mine will never shut up :grin1: 
: victory:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

if he is that big he may fill out that face as he gets older - will be interesting to see


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a 'moggie' with a long face. He's huge as well. Almost 17 llbs.

An average adult will weigh in the region 7-9lbs.

Here's a pic of Domino.










His mother is one of my other cats and his dad was a semi feral farm cat with a very 'fat' head.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

My male cat was about that size when he was 5 months, now he is the size of a large small dog. He has had a fight with a border collie recently and the dog had to have stiches to his bottem lip. Put it that way lol.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Try and take a photograph of him from the side - in profile - then we can see how long his face is. It looks quite long, but from the front angle not long enough to look like an oriental or siamese - he looks more like a "foreign", but can't work out the length cos your photo's face on.

How are his ears now (you did post that he had ear mites a week or so ago didn't you? Or am I getting confused with someone else's red tabby cat??):lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> Try and take a photograph of him from the side - in profile - then we can see how long his face is. It looks quite long, but from the front angle not long enough to look like an oriental or siamese - he looks more like a "foreign", but can't work out the length cos your photo's face on.
> 
> How are his ears now (you did post that he had ear mites a week or so ago didn't you? Or am I getting confused with someone else's red tabby cat??):lol2:



coudl of been me!! hehe he has an ear infection, but all gone now!! YAY. it was discusting!
zingi.jpg.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

doesnt look long from the side :'(

he has HUGE ears!!! and MASSIVE paws!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well he's certainly got the profile of a Siamese/Oriental (straight!)

Course if he's a cross, then he's unlikely to have the length of head of a purebred, but he could well have Siamese or Oriental somewhere behind him.

This is a red tabby Oriental


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

awww. yay thought so, everyon ejust says he looks odd  poor thing!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well he's growing! He'll be going in and out of proportion, but he'll grow into his ears and his feet (sounds strange that doesn't it???):lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe!


----------



## Hannah (Mar 17, 2007)

My 2 cats are pretty huge, they were found on a farm as kittens - they'd kicked the german shepard out of his kennel :lol: 
They were pretty hissy and feral and hid behind the washing basket for the first week or two we had them. Now they're the softest, daftest hair balls ever, the one sleeps in my arms like a baby and the other lets me manhandle him and wear him round my neck like a scarf on a regular basis (My house is cold in the mornings)  He even purrs when I do it. 
Everyone comments on how huge they are when they visit, but it just means there's more to love and cuddle.  When we took them to the vets when we first got them and asked her how old she thought they were, she said that by the size and weight of them they should be full grown, but they were only about 2 months old. But yeah, I love them as long as they don't sit on my lap for too long coz I start to lose all feeling in my legs, lol
Yours is SO cute btw. Mine has a carrier bag fetish too


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

get a maine ****!


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

HABU said:


> get a maine ****!


 i want that one oh please i have a big ginger cat and a smaller grey cat look thats them \/


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

:O thats huge!


----------

